# Htc One X style Nav buttons?



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Maybe this isnt in need of its own thread, but Ive searched around google and 'that other site' as well as rootz and cant seem to find this. 
I remember a few themes have used them in the past but moved away from them. When I ask the themers for a nav bar zip with them I get no response. Does anyone know of a place where you can get them? Just the icons themselves would work as most roms now let you manually assign your own nav bar icons anyways. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's a ton of different softkeys, including the One X style: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1413582 (the same thread here looks to be abandoned)

They can be easily installed on any rom/theme using the ZipThemer zips.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

